# Compressed air distribution



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Because I'm old and lazy, I've tried to put most things in my shop on wheels so I can move stuff where I need it (or where I happen to have space at the time). Air hoses are always getting in my way. I hate the current manual reels and bought some retractable reels to hang from the ceiling at strategic points. My current piping is copper. The price and effort to expand the distribution system was bothering me until I found this.... http://rapidairprodu...om/rapidair.asp They also have a 3/4" tube and fittings. I ordered some to try out on Ebay and Northern Tool also sells it. Has anyone used it or have I just wasted my money?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I imagine its the same material as air brake lines, might be cheaper to buy bulk air brake line and the fittings as you need them.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

MIke, I would post over on newagtalk.com There are a lot of guys that are building new shops and most are very familiar with all types of compressed air systems. Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There's a lot of systems out there but its hard to beat 1/2" copper. Nothing wrong with rapid air or the other competitors either, used to be pricy to add on to the basic setup but I'm told prices are better now.

Truck air brake line is a nice cheap option too, especially when you hit the truck scrap yard to get fittings.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

when we built a new house a few years ago i used pex for all the waterlines. Had a pile of extra fittings and line so i run it in the shop for the air system. Works great, no complaints at all. Cheap, easy to add on later if needed. Compresssor kicks out at 140 psi, never have had a air leak.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

carcajou said:


> when we built a new house a few years ago i used pex for all the waterlines. Had a pile of extra fittings and line so i run it in the shop for the air system. Works great, no complaints at all. Cheap, easy to add on later if needed. Compresssor kicks out at 140 psi, never have had a air leak.


We ran the pex in our house too. Lot easier and cheaper that sweating coper pipe. My compressor kiks off at 175, don't know if it would work for me.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm wanting to replace all the water lines in the house with copper, until I've seen the recent prices for copper. May just do it all in PEX.

I know a lot of people that have used PVC for airlines, and even though I know your not supposed to I haven't see one yet let go.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Used the Pex when i replaced water softner,SWEET.Also Shark Bite connector going from old copper to Pex was slick.*

*Local Ace Hardware the Pex crimping tool was about $70,Menards was $18??*

*Just looked at some 1/2 line rated at 160# psi @ 73 degrees It drops way down to 100 psi at 180 degrees*


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

mlappin said:


> I'm wanting to replace all the water lines in the house with copper, until I've seen the recent prices for copper. May just do it all in PEX.
> 
> I know a lot of people that have used PVC for airlines, and even though I know your not supposed to I haven't see one yet let go.


There is a tire shop here in Whitesboro that has PVC for their air lines.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

gradyjohn said:


> There is a tire shop here in Whitesboro that has PVC for their air lines.


But that is not NAT approved.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

And don't forget, PVC gets brittle with sunshine & age, and probably in cold also.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> But that is not NAT approved.


Are you allowed to say that on this site!!!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the comments....I hadn't thought about air brake tubing. I put the original in with copper but didn't want to make a lot of runs with that. I got the stuff I ordered and put up a hose reel on the other side of the shop. It took me longer to hang the reel than it did to run the tubing and hook it up. The tubing is easy to work with and the fittings are a snap....you just stick the tubing in the fitting and it locks in. You can also easily release it. I'm going to add outlets outside in the front and back of the shop, a couple more hose reels and a few more outlets. It will end up costing me a lot less than copper, with a lot less effort, and now I won't have air hoses all over the place.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Its not NAT approved but is HAT approved. Those shark bite fittings for plastic and copper are the cats ass. You can fix either material really quick without a tool or torch.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't tell OSHA. Its been prohibited for like 30 years because a lot of people have been injured. Its really tough to find PVC shards in someone, they are quite translucent on x-rays.



gradyjohn said:


> There is a tire shop here in Whitesboro that has PVC for their air lines.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Its not NAT approved but is HAT approved. Those shark bite fittings for plastic and copper are the cats ass. You can fix either material really quick without a tool or torch.


The Rapidair fittings use the same type of locking system as Shark Bite, probably made by them or under license. I hadn't t seen Shark Bite before and it's slick. I didn't feel like messing with copper because of the cost and effort....Shark bite solves the effort part.


----------

